# woot 2 fry



## Ownager2004 (Apr 4, 2005)

Found 2 platy fry today. They are living comfortably in their new one gallon home. Hopefully i find some more and they all make it


----------



## fish_doc (Jan 31, 2005)

They shouldnt be that hard to raise. Just feed regularly and make sure the water stays clean.


----------



## Ownager2004 (Apr 4, 2005)

Im surprised i can already tell them apart 1 has a black tail and the other just has a clear one. I was thinking of naming them scooter and fry  Ive been looking all around for more but I dont think there are anymore. Also I thought it was wierd that the ones I found were simply hiding in the gravel and not plants.

one question.. i haven't seen them eat any of the food i put in, but they look really fat for their size. Are livebearers born with egg yolk still in supply?


----------



## Ownager2004 (Apr 4, 2005)

Another odd thing I cant figure out is which female actually had them. One seems to have lost her gravid spot, but not much size at all. And yet another darker one(never really saw gravid spot) seems to have lost a lot of size. By the coloration i can see(not much and not sure if its just internal organs) they look like the one that lost the gravid spot. Also when i woke up this morning the one that lost the gravid spot had some very dark poo trailing.. is that a sign of birth?


----------



## fish_doc (Jan 31, 2005)

They could be eating smaller flakes that make it to the bottom of the tank and rest between the gravel. As far as witch one had the fry its hard to say. But keep a eye on them cause you could get another batch in about a month.


----------



## Ownager2004 (Apr 4, 2005)

update: They're doing great.. eating, chasing each other and all that stuff.

when do they start to color up?


----------



## John (Apr 19, 2005)

Do you have a heater in the one gallon? I'm just wondering if livebearer fry need one this early in life.


----------



## Ownager2004 (Apr 4, 2005)

no i dont actually but my room is like a sauna and my main tank doesn't have a heater either and it stays above 80 :?


----------



## John (Apr 19, 2005)

Cool. Same thing works for my 55 gallon in the sunroom.

Do livebearer fry need heaters right away though, because I have a newborn molly at school and couldn't get it a heater right away and I hope it survives the night in its little bucket :|


----------



## Ownager2004 (Apr 4, 2005)

To be honest i dont know that much about the temperatures to raise fry in... maybe should of done a little more research.. heh

But Im thinking the higher temperature you keep them in the faster they grow. And the low 80's up to ~83 are on the high end of their temp scale... all from memory here.. so dont quote me on it


----------



## John (Apr 19, 2005)

I guess my question is will my fry die if I don't keep them with a heater. (?)


----------



## Ownager2004 (Apr 4, 2005)

Ok i did some research on platy fry on the internet. It was hard to find info on temps regarding specifically the fry, but all info about platies said 70-80F was best. The one source I found regarding the temperature fo rthe fry said that 79 was the best temperature to keep platy fry water at. Im not stating anything about the credibility of these sources, but from what i knew before it sounds like good information.


so igeuss my answer is that, if your water is dipping below 70 you might want to try to invest in a heater. a heater would help keep the temp constant which would be good also.

Edit:
Ok just realized u had a molly fry and not a platy like mine. I did a quick search and the temp was suggested 78-82. Im not sure about temp conditions in your school so i geuss you'll have to decide wether or not a heater is warranted. Good luck


----------



## John (Apr 19, 2005)

Thanks.

Okay, I just got the chance to bring the 10 gallon Tank w/ heater I was using at home as a quarantine tank. 

So, luckily the molly fry survived a couple of days without the heater, and it's now set up in the 10 gallon and looks fine. I thought at first that putting the bucket it was in by the window was a bad idea, but I think it was good because it got a lot of sunshine.

Thanks again for the info.


----------



## Hamm3592 (Apr 24, 2005)

If anyone was wondering about fish tank temperatures here is a really good fish site www.aquariumfish.net


----------



## fish_doc (Jan 31, 2005)

One thing to keep in mind it the higher the temp (within the range) the faster the fry grow. But to the same token it speeds their metabolism so they live shorter lives. Kind of like microwaving your dinner instead of cooking it in a oven.


----------

